# client-error-not-found: can't add a new shared printer

## fbcyborg

Hello.

I have two PCs in my LAN. Since three month ago I'm not able to add a new printer on my gentoo.

My printer is shared by the windows PC and I can print from other windows PC.

The problem is when I try to add my printer from my notebook Gentoo Linux.

I can add my shared printer from http://localhost:631 but it doesn't work: simply it doesn't print anything.

When I go to KDE Control Center->Peripherals->Printers I still have problems: I can add my printer, but when I try to save the new device, or to delete an old one (printers) I get this popup error message:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to add/remove printer HPDeskJet690C. Error message received from manager:
> 
> client-error-not-found

 

I already searched "client-error-not-found" in this forum and google but I get a lot of results not helping me.

What can I do?

----------

## gentoome

This error is very frequent. I am appalled that there is so little help available to solve it. So, not knowing what it exactly means, here's what I understood from hours of fiddling around with cups :

- It can mean that the cups cannot find the spool. It happened once whane I was tryiong to share an OSX printer. What I did (sorry, it was a long time ago) was that I forced the address of the queue like that SERVERNAME:PORT/QUEUENAME. QUEUENAME is usually the name windows gives to the printer. Try giving a name without spaces (I had problems with those).

- It can also mean that cupsd.sock in /etc/cupsd.conf is not set to a useful value. Try commenting it out.

One question though : are you using cups to print directly to the windows printer or are you going through samba ?

Rgds,

John

----------

## fbcyborg

Thank you gentoome. I am going trough samba. Actually I see my shared printer after selecting SMB shared printer (windows) when adding the new printer.

----------

## gentoome

Could you post a debug output of cups ? And I mean don't be shy : set the highest debug level !

I am actually thinking of putting together a web page about this error.

----------

## fbcyborg

This is my debug level log when I'm receiving the client-error-not-found:

```
D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:32 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /printers/HPDeskJet690C.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:32 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:32 +0200] write_file: 10 file=7

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] cupsdAcceptClient: 7 from localhost (Domain)

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] cupsdReadClient: 7 POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer ipp:///var/run/cups/cups.sock/printers/HPDeskJet690C

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer client-error-bad-request: The printer-uri must be of the form "ipp://HOSTNAME/printers/PRINTERNAME".

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=400 (client-error-bad-request)

D [11/Apr/2007:21:35:50 +0200] cupsdCloseClient: 7

```

THis happens also when I'm trying to use a Gentoo shared printer.

I'm doing all things by KDE control center.

----------

## gentoome

Well, as it says, your ipp address is malformed. It's supposed to be in the form of an internet address, yours is a reference to a file.  I am however surprised that you would use ipp in the case where the printer is connected to the windows machine. There should be a reference to the fact that you're using the samba spool.

Without your cupsd.conf and printer.conf it's kind of hard to say more...

John

----------

## fbcyborg

I tried to set up my shared printer automatically by the KDE Control Center GUI.

Here's my cupsd.conf:

```
LogLevel debug

SystemGroup lpadmin

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

and my printers.conf:

```
<Printer HPDeskJet690C>

Info HPDeskJet690C

Location LivingRoom

DeviceURI smb://192.168.1.101

State Stopped

StateMessage Bad URI - need printer name!

StateTime 1176207886

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

When my notebook hasn't a default printer installed, the only way to add a new printer is by http://localhost:631.

I've never had similar problems before!!! is it possible it is so difficult? What's wrong?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## gentoome

I know. I recently had to re-install my gentoo and noticed the kde printer manager cannot add printers anymore. So I use the web interface. My advice is to stop using the kde manager until they fix it, since it can also mess up your printer config when everything is working.

Honestly, I don't get it : there's a discrepancy between what your log shows and what your config file reads, since the former shows something like ipp:///<name-of-a-file> when the config file reads an smb address. This could come from the client.conf.

Anyway, I think you're missing the queue name at the end of DeviceURI.

Cheers,

John

----------

## fbcyborg

Here's the log file when I'm trying to print something:

```
# tail /var/log/cups/error_log

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] Print-Job ipp://localhost/printers/HPDeskJet690C

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] add_job: requesting-user-name="fbcyborg"

I [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 12.

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] Discarding unused job-created event...

I [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 12.

I [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] Job 12 queued on "HPDeskJet690C" by "fbcyborg".

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] Job 12 hold_until = 0

D [12/Apr/2007:23:10:51 +0200] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Hi again, 

I don't know if it is the same problem or something similar but I'm trying to print from a windows machine trough a Gentoo Linux shared printer.

If I go into Control Panel (windows), printers and I select my shared printer I see: "HPDeskJet690C on Gentoo Access denied, unable to connect". My printer is shared by gentoo and I didn't do any modifying since it was working.

Here's my tail /var/log/cups/access_log on server side:

```
localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:37:08 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 129 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:39:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 353 CUPS-Get-Printers successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:39:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 353 CUPS-Get-Classes successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:39:57 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 75 CUPS-Get-Default successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:41:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 272 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:41:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 193 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:41:33 +0200] "POST /printers/HPDeskJet690C HTTP/1.1" 200 3040045 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:44:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 272 Get-Jobs successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:44:21 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 193 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok

localhost - - [14/Apr/2007:09:44:37 +0200] "POST /printers/HPDeskJet690C HTTP/1.1" 200 3040045 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported

```

I was trying to print a PDF file from my windows client: nothing to do.

----------

